# A Picture of Real Bravery



## medaid (13 Nov 2008)

There are times when the public does not appreciate the work of LEOs and LEAs. There are times when the public are over critical of the actions of the LEOs, and go as far as suggesting perhaps LEOs are given too much power, thus restricting the freedoms of the everyday citizens. This is further perpetuated many a times by the MSM who seems to bring nothing but grief to those that have sworn a duty to maintain the right within out society. 

Why is it that everytime you open a paper, or you look at the headlines it always appears to be something negative about a LEO or a LEA if they make it to the paper? Why is it that the bravery of one, two, five or dozens of members are not recounted in the next day's news? I always see headlines such as:

"Cop shoots man with knife"
"Teen killed by off duty cop"
"Man killed by cop involved in TASER incident"

So on and so forth....

It saddens me greatly to have to read those stories, and know that those members go on each and everyday serving quietly in the background, unappreciated and uncared for until you the ignorant require their services. So here I attach a small commentary with a powerful picture. The member in the picture embodies the ideals of a LEO, the quiet professional behind the thin blue line. The next time someone thinks that members are doughnut benching, coffee pressing frackers remember this picture, because when SHTF many are likely to be running away from the sound of anger, but those few WILL be the ones running towards it.

-To Serve, and Protect-


----------



## Hockeycaper (13 Nov 2008)

Wow, what a great picture!


----------



## S.Stewart (13 Nov 2008)

That's a great picture, and I agree. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tabernac (13 Nov 2008)

Beyond words. It would be amazing if a copy of the original photo was found.


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Nov 2008)

I have to echo the previous statements in saying that is quite an amazing photo. Thanks for posting it up.


Beaver


----------



## gaspasser (13 Nov 2008)

Police Officers AND Fire Fighters always seem to be going IN as most people are RUNNING OUT.  Kudos to the Regina paper for putting that and praising the hero attitude.  
As for the tazering incidents...WTF was the bad guy doing that warranted to PO to pull out a "soft" weapon.  On the other hand, the PO could have pulled out his 9mm and shot his ass??!!     ;D
Sorry, but bad guys will not get any sympathy from me if a cop plugs your ass.  Any one of us with some security training knows about escalation of force, and protect you own ass.  :warstory:
BYTD


----------



## fire_guy686 (13 Nov 2008)

That's a heck of a photo. Good find.


----------



## chris_log (13 Nov 2008)

Great picture. I especially like the letter written below it asking why that was not the front page picture instead of a picture of a FOREIGN political figure. 

Pictures often tell a story better then words do, and it's a shame pictures like that of law enforcement officers, firefighters, paramedics, military members etc aren't better publicized. Especially considering that if, say, the perpetrator invovled in that specific incident had been tasered and died the front page picture that day would have been of the 'confused, disturbed, innocent boy', not that one.


----------



## Jacqueline (13 Nov 2008)

> Why is it that everytime you open a paper, or you look at the headlines it always appears to be something negative about a LEO or a LEA if they make it to the paper?



Maybe because it's true.  : 

This is all I see, and I don't like that ish...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqbmasNeOmM

It should be publicized when the people who are _supposed_ to be "serving and protecting" lose trust and do this type of ish, nah I don't like that ish.


----------



## Infanteer (13 Nov 2008)

That is the definition of sheep-dogs, wolves and sheep.


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Nov 2008)

Miss JDrO said:
			
		

> Maybe because it's true.  :


Um, what?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Nov 2008)

Miss JDrO said:
			
		

> Maybe because it's true.  :



Don't you have an old lady to beat up??

Jacqueline, methinks your time here is drawing to a close.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Nov 2008)

Guest (99.240.240.63)  22:17:02 Viewing the topic A Picture of Real Bravery. 

Post, run and then watch?..........you are a piece of work.


----------



## brave little soldier (13 Nov 2008)

MAN GETS TASED BY BORED UTAH COP

I watched that video (some of it, got bored after the man gets teased) and what I see is a stupid *** who argues with a policeman and doesn't comply...

I also see a policeman who risks his own life approx 30 times (each time a vehicle passes him on the side of the road while he has to argue with the stupid ***).

Not saying that it was 100% right, but not saying that it was 100% wrong.


----------



## chris_log (13 Nov 2008)

Miss JDrO said:
			
		

> Maybe because it's true.  :
> 
> This is all I see, and I don't like that ish...
> 
> ...



What's wrong? The guy was disobeying the officer's orders, and began to walk away when the officer attempted an arrest...maybe going for a gun in his car. What should have happened?

Oh wait, people like you hate tasers. You'd rather a bone get broken by an asp, someone get shot or (better yet) the officer get hurt. Right? You're a joke, typical bloody student. 

I'm all for holding police accountable for their actions when they do something illegal (much to MedTech's chagrin) but here we agree, there is NOTHING wrong with an officer who follows his escalation of force procedures in order to protect himself and effect the arrest. Way to take a good topic and derail it with your personal agenda. In a perfect world, the next time you dial 911 no one will pick up...


----------



## old medic (13 Nov 2008)

Actually,  The Utah Highway Patrol lost this case, the incident happened 
14 September 2007. 

There is no legal requirement to sign a ticket in Utah. So when the officer 
pulls him out to arrest him for not signing the ticket,  The guy in the car 
was offered a cash settlement from the state. The officer was suspended and
sent for re-training.


----------



## chris_log (13 Nov 2008)

old medic said:
			
		

> Actually,  The Utah Highway Patrol lost this case, the incident happened
> 14 September 2007.
> 
> There is no legal requirement to sign a ticket in Utah. So when the officer
> ...



That as may be, I still figure if an officer tells you to place your hands on the cruiser...you should do it and argue it out in court later. Walking back to your truck is a pretty dumb idea.


----------



## old medic (13 Nov 2008)

True enough,  I googled the court case, and it turns out the guy still had to pay the $107.00 speeding ticket, and it was a 40 mph construction zone.
But Utah paided him $40000.00 for the tazer part.  If the guy had just taken the ticket, drove away and checked, it would have been alot less headache
for everyone involved. He could have just fought the ticket in court, instead of on the side of the road.


----------



## chris_log (14 Nov 2008)

old medic said:
			
		

> True enough,  I googled the court case, and it turns out the guy still had to pay the $107.00 speeding ticket, and it was a 40 mph construction zone.
> But Utah paided him $40000.00 for the tazer part.  If the guy had just taken the ticket, drove away and checked, it would have been alot less headache
> for everyone involved. He could have just fought the ticket in court, instead of on the side of the road.



To true. Either way, at the time the police will get their way. If you feel like you were maltreated or unfairly charged...thats what courts are for. Anyhoo, I've derailed the topic enough.


----------



## old medic (14 Nov 2008)

Piper said:
			
		

> I've derailed the topic enough.



Certainly wasn't you.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (14 Nov 2008)

Miss JDrO said:
			
		

> Maybe because it's true.  :
> 
> This is all I see, and I don't like that ish...
> 
> ...



And you were already warned against making any more anti law enforcement comments. Welcomed to C&P. Want to try for a Ban?


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Nov 2008)

WTF is 'ish' ?

Either I a stupid, or the generation gap is bigger than I imagined  ;D


----------



## ArmyRick (14 Nov 2008)

Miss JDrO,

21? No offence, but you know sweet **** all about how the real world works. I have seen too often LEO doing their job and the ONLY ones with complaints are the criminals throwing up smoke screens.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Nov 2008)

Don't feed the troll :


----------



## tango22a (14 Nov 2008)

recceguy:

PM inbound.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## JMesh (14 Nov 2008)

To the person who posted the picture, thank you. LEOs in our country and in many others have gotten a bad rap for too many people, and to see that someone cared enough to send that letter in and to make sure that our LEOs get some respect, it really made me think a bit about it and reflect on their often unrecognized heroism and overcompensation for any mistake or bad incident, even incidents that were not necessarily mistakes. Thank you.


----------



## ffhammer (24 Mar 2009)

_Pictures often tell a story better then words do, and it's a shame pictures like that of law enforcement officers, firefighters, paramedics, military members etc aren't better publicized._

The unfortunate part is that no one really cares. This comes from my 14 years as a career firefighter.
If a person's house isn't burning down, they don't think about the fire department.
We are only on the radar when we make a mistake, or we negotiate a contract.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (24 Mar 2009)

ffhammer said:
			
		

> We are only on the radar when we make a mistake, or we negotiate a contract.



Don't forget your nudey calenders  ;D

Infanteer said it best with the sheep, wolves and sheepdogs comment.  No one wants us around until they are in it neck deep, then they scream till we show up, let us solve the problem they created then complain about our demeanour and response time.  
Feh.  Regardless, nobody has more fun than us.


----------



## DPiper (24 Mar 2009)

Two of the greatest men I know are RCMP.  They are the best at what they do.  Both have over 20 years experience under their belt.  My dad, and my ex gf's dad.  Never been more proud of either of them for what they do.


----------

